
Visualize Value – The zero to one guide for design - jrvarela56
https://shop.visualizevalue.com/collections/all/products/how-to-visualize-value
======
jrvarela56
Taking the course right now and it's been really eye-opening. The bar was low,
as I've never given visual design much thought, but I'm impressed. The
instructor manages to convey the essence of what's being taught and gives you
exactly what you need to start fiddling with the concepts in Figma.

